# DIY Large Backstop / Target



## Robert321 (Jun 25, 2013)

What kind of bow are you using?
i would build 2 4x4 target that you could compress to shoot at and if you want the appearance of a full wall fake the top and bottom in with extra cardboard to have a floor to celling wall.


----------



## pappy6483 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for your response. 

I'm using a PSE Stinger compound, only set to 50#.

Also have my son shooting a compound at about 25#. 

I just wanted the extra area for my son til he gets more accurate. We have up to 15 yards across basement to shoot. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pappy6483 (Jul 8, 2016)

Any sort of foam panels at a home depot or lowes ? I'm making a scouting trip tomorrow morning to see what I can find ! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Have you considered hanging carpet behind the target for a back stop or the horse mats ?
And look in to a life time target they work great and you can build then to have a clean finished look and to be almost any size you want.


----------



## pappy6483 (Jul 8, 2016)

I've read about the carpet idea. I don't have extra around but could always pick some up. Carpet stops arrows that we'll??

I read somewhere that the horse mats ruin arrows that they don't come back out well. 

I was just trying to make a large wall stop and tack up paper targets to it but maybe I'll have to change my ideas.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

I use the following from distances of just a few yards up to about 260 yards.
They are just standard 2"x 12" box frame, filled with rags.

GRIM


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I have an old foam from a floating dock. I have used it for years and it has help up just fine. It is light weight and very portable. It is 8 feet wide by 4 feet tall and about 16 inches thick. It stops all my arrow. I only use it as a backstop with the target in front and it has lasted for years. If you live near a lake or the coast you may be able to find and old piece of foam that you could pick up. I will post some picks once I get home and show you what I have.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Plastic wrap used on pallets.
Fast Forward to 6:56


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Here is my backstop. It is portable and gives me a lot of confidence when shooting at long ranges.


----------



## pappy6483 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. Here is what I built for now











Have 14" bales of cardboard on bottom for my son. Have bags for me on middle shelf. 

Would like to replace bottom with the clothing filled variety I see made at sometime. 

I can do up to 16 yd in my basement so good practice for me and my son. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanMathewsFan (Apr 9, 2016)

those bags are suppose to swing to work properly and take the momentum of the arrow.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

This is the back stop I built for the back yard. Maybe overkill for a basement

















Two 4'x6' horse stall mats to make 8x6. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pappy6483 (Jul 8, 2016)

fishgutzy said:


> This is the back stop I built for the back yard. Maybe overkill for a basement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How well do arrows come out of those mats ?? I've read some places you can't get the arrow back out ? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

pappy6483 said:


> How well do arrows come out of those mats ?? I've read some places you can't get the arrow back out ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Broad heads will get stuck.
But I have not had a problem with field points and my 50# bow. 
Bullet style field points of a 30# sometimes bounce off [emoji12] 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't have any problems with field points or broadheads with my back stop. Telling ya, even if you can get a foam back stop from floating dock that is at least 4X4. That will stop anything you throw at it and will last long time as long as you only use it as a back stop instead of a target.


----------



## notcheckingbags (Aug 6, 2016)

we use these at our range. Very effective... And easy to maintain.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

notcheckingbags said:


> we use these at our range. Very effective... And easy to maintain.
> View attachment 4670953


Does that mean women can't shoot there? [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji33] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Tote!!!!

That is an awesome setup !!!!!!


----------



## notcheckingbags (Aug 6, 2016)

orarcher said:


> Tote!!!!
> 
> That is an awesome setup !!!!!!


Just have to watch for wasp nests between the foam inserts when doing range maintenance in the spring...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerschwab (Sep 13, 2014)

will the horse matts stop an easton full metal jacket?


----------



## tylerschwab (Sep 13, 2014)

Thats out of a 70# bow? will they pull out of the horse matts?


----------



## hickterr86 (Jun 23, 2016)

tylerschwab said:


> Thats out of a 70# bow? will they pull out of the horse matts?


 Yes they pull out. But it's not real easy


----------



## DesertSniper (Dec 10, 2009)

notcheckingbags said:


> we use these at our range. Very effective... And easy to maintain.
> View attachment 4670953


What is this made from? looks like foam blocks?


----------



## notcheckingbags (Aug 6, 2016)

It's a 4x4 wood frame with a plywood floor. We cut sheet of dense foam into 4x4 sections and simply stacked them i inside the frame. I will find out the foam source if interested. We hold the sheet in with a couple of 2x4s in the back. We move the layers around about every six months because the "center" gets shot out.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

tylerschwab said:


> Thats out of a 70# bow? will they pull out of the horse matts?


Accidently discovered that with heat if the summer that if the mats are hung such that they have a slight bulge rather than tight, the arrows do not penetrate as far. The mat absorbs more if the energy. When my 50# they still sometimes bounce off.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## travislsullivan (Jul 6, 2015)

it'd be real easy to get a pipe or stiff pvc and hang that from ceiling and girth hitch the target to it. That is if you cared about them swinging to prolong target life. I just found out that a kissing booth i built for my wife photography business fits by bag target perfecty. now I can practice form and perfecting my release at 10 yds inside i could go to 15 but don't trust my kids won't come around the corner without warning. I just hung my other bag target between two trees from a piece of 1'' pvc and its struggling to hold it up. it say if you went with pvc you'd want 3''+. some eyebolts in the floor joist would work as well. and hand them all individually.


----------



## Paddlepro (Apr 13, 2013)

I have used carpets for a a while now. They will stop an arrow, but it the next arrow is shot at the same hole it will go right through. I would go with the horse stall mat.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was at range that was using 1/4" thick felt cloth. It stopped everything great.


----------



## notcheckingbags (Aug 6, 2016)

There is also a commercial option specific for our sport. https://www.bupsports.com. I've had one for a long while as a backstop for a portable target at home or when shooting in a field. Works great with a PVC homemade frame...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tote said:


> Plastic wrap used on pallets.
> Fast Forward to 6:56


Very nice tote.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## jhedelen (Dec 16, 2015)

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

You could do as Grim did, but instead of stuffing with rags stuff it with shrink wrap. If you have a Lowe's, Home Depot, or any other manufacture in the area that gets pallets of goods ask them if they would collect the pallet shrink wrap for you.


----------

